# What CAN's War Poet is Reading Before Heading Downrange



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2009)

From a recent posting at warpoet.ca, a web site maintained by Suzanne Steele, a poet commissioned by Canada to write about her work-up and deployment embed:

*Modern English War Poetry* by Tim Kendall
*War Is a Force that Gives Us Meaning*, by Chris Hedges
*On Infantry*, by John A. English
*Once a Patricia*, by C. Sydney Frost
*And No Birds Sang*, by Farley Mowatt


----------

